# Info on Job



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear All 

Just wanted everyone’s help on this, has anyone heard of a recruitment company called consultants work in Malaysia?


Also if you receive details of a job is it normal practice you send your x2 passport size photo’s and medical certificate before you are offered a job?

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Paulowen (Apr 13, 2011)

As long as it's just photos and medical reports and there is no other sensitive information about your self do not send money or personal details as Malaysia is well known for ripping people off in this way I have lived in Malaysia for 6 years and I have heard and met local as well as expats that have fallen into this trap use the net to research these companies it pays to do your research first.
Good luck
Paul.


----------

